# First Time Fishing Dock Lights



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Last night Three of us launched at Cotton Bayou just before dark and ran down the south side of ONO and fished dock lights back in the ICW. This was the first time that I have ever done it and I found it to be pretty cool. With the exception of casting in the dark this would be an excellent way to introduce someone to saltwater fishing. We flat out laid the wood to the Specks and caught several reds as well. The wind kept the bugs down and kept it nice and cool as we hop scotched from one dock to the next. All three of us were pitching gulp Jerk Shads on jig heads....lighter colors seemed to be more productive than dark but everything we threw produced fish. 


Got home at 2:00am and had a blast. Nothing too impressive other than the sheer number of fish. Caught a barely legal Trout on my first cast and it didn't seem to stop from then on.............At one light we went over 20. 

I got to think that dock lights on the north side of Big Lagoon would be really good. 

If you have never done this it's way way cool and way way easy to do.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

We fished Ono island last night as well and I love fishing dock lights glad u had fun


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

They (whomever THEY are) say that when you get into schools of small Specs, and catching rather rapidly, to turn and cast out and away from the schools. The larger fish only rush into the schooling smaller fish to feed. It's worked for me on occasion.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> They (whomever THEY are) say that when you get into schools of small Specs, and catching rather rapidly, to turn and cast out and away from the schools. The larger fish only rush into the schooling smaller fish to feed. It's worked for me on occasion.





I found that to be completely true. The larger fish seemed to be on the perimeter of the area of water lit by the lights. The schoolies were far more prone to eat closer to the light. 

Lights closer to or even under the water seemed to be better and colored lights seemed to hold more fish as well. Also I think that a single dock light that is by itself and not right beside other dock lights is a go to spot. 



If someone has a child they want to get started fishing this would be a great way to get a child interested with plenty of action.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> They (whomever THEY are) say that when you get into schools of small Specs, and catching rather rapidly, to turn and cast out and away from the schools. The larger fish only rush into the schooling smaller fish to feed. It's worked for me on occasion.


I do that I never cast directly in the light I always cast far in the shadows and then let my lure slowly drift in to the light it has worked really well for me doing it that way


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing dock lights is the sole reason I learned to cast a fly. A clouser or shrimp pattern cast into the shadows of the lights is absolutely deadly. The fish catching is so hectic that I rarely have time to snap photos.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

60hertz said:


> Fishing dock lights is the sole reason I learned to cast a fly. A clouser or shrimp pattern cast into the shadows of the lights is absolutely deadly. The fish catching is so hectic that I rarely have time to snap photos.


I want to learn so bad how to fly fish but I heard it's hard


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention... NO PICS NO DICE HAHAHA




If I understand your comment........... That was tacky. 



As I mentioned in the original post "Nothing was impressive other than the numbers of fish". I don't see a need to take a bunch of pictures of average Trout.........Even my wife didn't care to take any. 

It was a cool thing to do as I have never done it before and I shared it here.....only to be called out for not taking pictures of a Buttload of Average Trout. 

People now days.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

All good times on the water are worth remembering with some pic IMO # Salt Life


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo - after a long hiatus I'm glad to see you sharing your fishing stories again! Some of the best literature I've read didn't have pictures in the book either! Keep posting and telling your stories, and we'll keep using our mind's eye!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Curtis. I take the kids dock light fishing regularly. Some folks NEED a picture, I prefer a well written account of the adventure. Have a good one.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Garbo,

Your report brings a much needed breath of fresh air to this section of the forum. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> I want to learn so bad how to fly fish but I heard it's hard


With as much Sawyer fly's and you ain't learned yet.....man! I plan on getting out this week and doing it. Ifin I ever get on board w/ you and the ole man I'll drag the fly!:thumbsup:


----------



## ryanwisco (Dec 27, 2014)

Never been out night fishing before but all of these posts on going after trout around the lit docks sound like a blast! Looks like i'll be getting less sleep in these next few months but definitely worth it! Thanks for the post!


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the nights! No sunburn and less pressure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishon_57 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice useful information. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you have inspired me to go tonight!!!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Getting a late start due to getting off work late but headed there now. Update ya in the morn


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Got our asses handed to us. 3 legal fish and a bunch of useless lady fish and 2 11inch flounder we couldn't keep. Water level was really really low not sure if that was same for you or not? Got boat stuck badly on OnO and we had to get out of boat and push. That's why they call it fishing I guess???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Tibiast... You didn't do that bad. 

We didn't fish just one light we fished most any and all lights close to the water on the north side of the island. It was so fast that if we didn't get a bite in three cast to the light we moved on. 

Wolf Bay is on my list as my next trip.. The three of us are going to count our catch individually the next trip and I'm calling it in now over 150 aggregate. #BabeRuth


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Garbo - its fantastic to see you back on the forum. Always thoroughly enjoy your stories. Fishing the dock lights near Perdido/Grand Lagoon is awesome... it's also very fun to try in a kayak too


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Magic Mike said:


> Garbo - its fantastic to see you back on the forum. Always thoroughly enjoy your stories. Fishing the dock lights near Perdido/Grand Lagoon is awesome... it's also very fun to try in a kayak too



Kayak is my favorite way to hit the dock lights... Very quiet in the water and not a large footprint so they will not spook your quality fish hanging on the edge of the lights... Good report OP! Those Ono lights are very cool especially if the water is really clear and you can watch fish take your bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*Nope*



stauty trout said:


> Kayak is my favorite way to hit the dock lights... Very quiet in the water and not a large footprint so they will not spook your quality fish hanging on the edge of the lights... Good report OP! Those Ono lights are very cool especially if the water is really clear and you can watch fish take your bait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Ono lights are on my sh#t list.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha, fishing a night can be great but it's definitely different than fishing during the day because of the number of hazards. Drunks at night, dead heads, sand bars, etc. Just be careful. 

A few other tips that may help you and are common to night fishing IMO.

1. If the homeowner is out on the dock, move along unless they give you the okay to fish while they are there. It's common curtsey and they paid for the lights and pay the electric bill. If you don't, often times they will just turn them off which benefits no one. 
2. Don't tie off to anyone's dock. It's private property. 
3. Don't get off on anyone's dock. 
4. I fish off the front of the docks. Don't go up in between docks. You never know what is under the water up there and it can tear your boat up and also you can get stuck if you are not paying attention. 
5. Most big fish are in the area where the light fades out. 
6. Trash fish like lady fish are usually under the lights themselves. 
7. I usually move constantly from dock to dock. I think when you catch trout and they go nuts and disrupt the water, more often that not it turns the fishing off. I usually move with a trolling motor slowly down the docks and pick one or two fish off each dock. I've found the bite way better than just sitting and anchoring off a dock. 
8. If the water isn't moving, no point in fishing. 
9. Use constant speed on the trolling motor. I have found fish are not spooked by it unless you are changing the speed and reving it up and down. 
10. Cast with the current and retrieve against it. I don't know why but I think this works better and have had better luck with it with artificials. 
11. With shrimp, cast up current and use a weight if you have a strong current like a slip shot. Cast past the lights and let the current take the shrimp or croaker into the lights. If the tide isn't that strong, I usually let the croaker/shrimp swim without a weight. 
12. If you do anchor at a dock, ease the anchor into the water. You wouldn't believe how many people chunk it off the front of the boat and make a huge splash. 

That's about it. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------

